# Grocery Stores near Gatlinburg Town Square



## KCI (Jul 13, 2009)

We leave on July 24 for GTS...should be bring enough food for a week or is there a good grocery store nearby?  TIA


----------



## Jon77 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Food City in Gatlinburg*

If you are looking for larger national chain grocery stores, there are several  Food City stores in the area.  The closest to you will be at 1219 East Parkway, Highway 321 in Gatlinburg.  We use that Food City every time we are in Gatlinburg.  It is easy to get to and is no way as congested as the Pigeon Forge - Sevierville areas.

There are several other Food City stores in Pigeon Forge, Sevierville, and Kodak but they are farther away but it is good to know their locations in case your vacation plans take you near these areas and you need to pick up a few things while you are out sightseeing. 

Here is Food City's website listing of stores near zip code 37738.

http://foodcity.com/stores/37738

There is a well stocked WalMart in Sevierville that has food and just about anything else you can think of.  It is located about 9 miles from downtown Gatlinburg and is on the Parkway that runs on into Pigeon Forge.  It should be noted however that the area around this WalMart and on into Pigeon Forge is heavily congested in the summer months.

Jon


----------



## KCI (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Jon.  Think I'll try and bring most of what we need and then implement as needed.


----------



## rod (Jul 14, 2009)

The Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge/Sevierville area has the following supermarkets:

1 - Food City, 1219 E Parkway, Gatlinburg
2 - Food City, 3625 Parkway, Pigeon Forge
3 - Kroger, 220 Wears Valley Rd, Pigeon Forge
4 - Wal-Mart Supercenter, 1414 Parkway, Sevierville
5 - Food Lion, 320 W Main, Sevierville
6 - Kroger, 702 Winfield Dunn Pkwy, Sevierville

The list is arranged according to distance, with the one closest to Gatlinburg Town Square on top and the one most distant on the bottom.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 14, 2009)

KCI said:


> We leave on July 24 for GTS...should be bring enough food for a week or is there a good grocery store nearby?  TIA



 Can't you get wingman to take you out to eat!   
PS:  Missed you one our trip to SC.  Now 2 more of our locals have moved to SC.  Wow, we can have an Oyster Bay reunion with a full house!  Have fun on your trip to Gatlinburg.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2009)

*Food City.*

We shopped several times at that very nice Food City supermarket on East Parkway the week that we stayed at Gatlinburg Town Square. 

Click here for the on-line application form for a Food City discount Value Card. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Jul 17, 2009)

*The Hwy 321 Food City is your best bet*

Just be warned that it is often PACKED on Saturday afternoon/evening as all the folks coming in for the week stock up.  If you can bring enough for the weekend and THEN go shopping, you'll have a much calmer and more pleasant experience.  If you need to go on Saturday afternoon/evening, just go with a sense of humor and consider it an "adventure."


----------



## Bearycozy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Smoky Mountain Grocery*

SMG is a grocery delivery company that will open on July 31st, but wants to practice a little before their Grand Opening Day. I am the owner, and starting Monday the 26th, I will offer free delivery for all who order groceries to be delivered the 26th through the 30th. We just want to test our service in advance and only ask for honest feedback in return. We also offer a pre-arrival service. 

Check out our website, www.smokymountaingrocery.com


----------

